

Tools of the trade, 2011 edition - bearwithclaws

*Inspired by the 2010 edition here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1769910
======
bearwithclaws
For Hacker Monthly, I use:

Linode ( <http://linode.com> ) - Hosting

E-Junkie ( <http://e-junkie.com> ) - E-commerce + Digital delivery (soon to be
switched to FastSpring, mainly for its subscription billing feature)

Wufoo ( <http://wufoo.com> ) - Form creation (in seconds!)

Uservoice ( <http://uservoice.com> ) - Feedback

Dropbox ( <http://dropbox.com> ) - Document collaboration (with proofreaders)
with our individual dropboxes to share files.

GitHub ( <http://github.com> ) - VCS

SendGrid ( <http://sendgrid.com> ) - Digital subscription email delivery

MailChimp ( <http://mailchimp.com> ) - Newsletter email delivery

SimpleNote ( <http://simplenoteapp.com> ) - Note taking and project checklist

